# new recipe!!



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 12, 2015)

For all you single guys that dont have girls to cook for you: 
5 pounds 80% lean 20 fat burger meat
1 bag or rice, about 4 cups
black beans 2 cans
season burger with garlic salt and cayenne pepper cook in a pot till brown, cook rice till soft add black beans and rice and a can of organic pasta sause. 
Been eating it for a week and just now getting sick of it.. thats not bad, usually get sick of eating the same thing after 3rd day!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 13, 2015)

Mixing that much fat with a heavy carb like rice is like eating a donut with a scoop of protein powder.  Use 96/4 lean ground beef next time.  Otherwise it's similar to what I eat a lot of times for lunch.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 13, 2015)

What's wrong with a donut and a scoop of protein? Get swole bro!


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 14, 2015)

Probably have protein donuts somewhere.

My bro-in-law was munching some protein potato chips the other day, meh.


----------

